# Recycling Gürtel aus MTB Reifen



## Bulldozer (25. Dezember 2009)

Eine Anregung für den einen oder anderen Biker oder Bikerin, der/die sich wie ich dem Individualismus verschrieben hat.

Nachdem ich mir schon unzählige Gürtel aus verschiedenen Materialien (u.a. neuen Fahrradreifen) gemacht hatte, kam mir gestern die Idee dieses kompletten Recycling-Gürtels.





Dieser Gürtel ist rezykliert aus:
- Big Betty
- Zahnkranz von XT-Kassette
- Schraube von Flaschenhalter


----------



## Miche12345 (25. Dezember 2009)

Wau sau cool
Ich will auch so einen haben.
Schreib mal bitte eine Bastelanleitung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldfisch199 (25. Dezember 2009)

genial^^
doch ich bevorzuge lieber meine gürtel


----------



## yellow_ö (25. Dezember 2009)

cool


----------



## teatimetom (25. Dezember 2009)

hihi...danke für die anregung... bulldozer . wie hält deine gürtelschnalle ?
jetzt hab ich auch einen  photo gleich 

pfhoto:


----------



## Bulldozer (26. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

Hier noch Details wie's gemacht ist. 

Mit einer robusten Schere schneidet man aus dem Reifen ein entsprechend breites Band (1), abhÃ¤ngig der GÃ¼rtelschnallenbreite. Beim Betty-GÃ¼rtel war es mir nicht wichtig ganz schÃ¶n gerade zu schneiden, denn er soll ja verbraucht und ârockigâ aussehen. Dann schneidet man das Band auf. Am einen Ende presst man einen Druckknopf ein (2). Da dies manchmal misslingt, sollte man damit zuerst anfangen. Danach schneidet man zwischen den Druckknopf ein LÃ¤ngsloch (2), so kann man auch eine normale GÃ¼rtelschnalle verwenden (4). Mit einer Raspel kann man, falls nÃ¶tig, das Loch etwas vergrÃ¶ssern. Zum Schluss  muss nur noch der GÃ¼rtel auf die richtige LÃ¤nge gekÃ¼rzt und mit einem Locheisen die SchnallenlÃ¶cher gestanzt werden (1). 

Bei der Kassettenschnalle benÃ¶tigt man Draht, ich verwendete welchen von einem Draht-KleiderbÃ¼gel. Den Draht biegt man so wie in (2) abgebildet. In eine Inbus-Schraube, z.B. vom Vorbau, Schaltwerk oder vom Flaschenhalter, wird mit einem Dremel eine Kerbe eingefrÃ¤st, so kann der GÃ¼rtel eingehÃ¤ngt werden. Danach fixiert man sie mit einer Flachmutter. Diese kann man auch einfach selbst herstellen, indem man eine normale Mutter abfeilt. Schlussendlich sollte es wie in (3) aussehen.

In (4) sieht man noch andere Varianten. Der erste GÃ¼rtel passt am besten zu einer Buntfaltenhose und wurde aus einem Neureifen gemacht. Die GÃ¼rtelschnallen sind Ã¼brigens entweder von ausgedienten GÃ¼rteln oder von GÃ¼rteln, die ich im Outlet fÃ¼r wenig Geld gekriegt hatte.

Man sieht, der Fantasie und somit dem Individualismus sind keine Grenzen gesetzt.


----------



## BikerRT (26. Dezember 2009)

Das ist mal ne geile Idee. Ich glaube ich werd mir wohl auch mal so nen Gürtel basteln, passt bestimmt gut zu meiner "Platzangst Klippspringer"-Hose.


----------



## Bulldozer (26. Dezember 2009)

Musste gleich mal googeln was Platzangst denn wieder neues ist, hatte ich vorher noch nie gehört, die haben wirklich schöne Dinge.


----------



## Impossible2See (27. Dezember 2009)

Hey, ihr könnt auch Gürtel aus Fahrradschläuchen machen. Canyon z.B. bietet solche Gürtel an.


----------



## Bulldozer (28. Dezember 2009)

Ein Schlauch ergibt aber lediglich ein schwarzes Gummiband. Ist meiner Meinung nach viel zu dehnbar und dadurch unbrauchbar als Gürtel. Zudem besitzt ein Schlauch kein Profil wie ein Reifen, was ja den Reifengürtel auszeichnet.

Aber alte Schläuche lassen sich in der Tat rezyklieren. Manche verwenden es als Kettenstrebenschutz, ich packe die Mini-Pumpe darin ein und ein Latex-Schlau kann man hervorragend als Physiotherapie-Band einsetzen.


----------



## IZTHEWIZ (28. Dezember 2009)

wie lange läufste denn schon mit diesen gürteln rum? halten die auf die dauer, vor allem an den schnittkanten?

die oberen 2, weniger verbrauchten gürtel sehen top aus und würden mit dem entsprechenden label wahrscheinlich für mehr als hundert euro weggehne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (28. Dezember 2009)

nein, die geschäftsidee gibt es schon mehrere jahre.... irgendwo mal in den medien, nur der benutzt nur city reifen ...nur keine dh reifen nicht.  

haltbar auf alle fälle  meiner ist ein sw3ampthing ust faltbar, der hält 
bin gram am überlegen wie ich nen intense 4 ply reifen zerteile.

der swamp hat schon eine schere geliefert.... 4 ply -> brauch ich nen trennschleifer oder sowas.... flex... 

wenn jemand 4 ply reifen haben will- hab da echt genug von ... würd ich euch billich schicken.

gruss


----------



## Bulldozer (28. Dezember 2009)

Wie teatimetom geschrieben hat franst da definitiv nichts aus, auch noch Monaten in Gebrauch. Selbstverständlich sollte man nicht schon einen spröden, von UV Licht zerstörten Reifen verwenden, anders zerbröselt er schon beim ersten Anziehen 

Dass man mit einer Recycling Idee gut Geld verdienen kann, das zeigt Freitag eindrücklich.


----------



## IZTHEWIZ (28. Dezember 2009)

das freitag zeug kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr sehen; an der uni läuft jeder zweite mit sowas rum.

auf jeden fall danke für die inspiration; aber eins noch: könntest du noch n foto von der rückseite machen, auf dem man erkennen kann wie die gürtelschnalle befestigt ist?


----------



## Bulldozer (28. Dezember 2009)

Dazu braucht es kein weiteres Bild, schau einfach oben in Abbildung 2. Die Schnalle wird zwischen die 2 Knöpfe des Druckknopfs eingefädelt, dann faltet man den Gurt, sodass der Druckknopf geschlossen werde kann. Also so wie bei jedem Gurt.


----------



## Orakel (28. Dezember 2009)

auch Intressant
www.tubeline.de/index.php?p=shop&action=showproduct&id=21&cid=5&pname=screw-b


----------

